

Ask HN: We screwed up our HN post. What next? - twanschik

After 2 years of hard work on our web app we made the mistake to ask our beta testers to support us on HN.<p>Because of this we got reported and removed from the front page - which is understandable in hindsight.<p>We believe in our wireframing solution and would like to share it with the world. Is there a chance to post again on HN without getting banned? Or do you have other suggestions to go public?
======
porter
Get covered on another blog and get someone to submit the URL?

Honestly, I think you'll be better served thinking about how to create a
repeatable process for acquiring customers rather than worrying about one time
traffic hits from HN.

~~~
mrgreenfur
100%. HN is not the end-all of press / beta launch news. There are tons of
other sites. I think folks on here make the mistake (myself included) of
thinking that HN is the only place that matters - it's not.

------
4891
Make a new account, set up a voting ring (a _proper_ voting ring this time,
where the accounts have some history - ask your HN-using friends to help out).
You only need about 4 upvotes to make the front page and then momentum will
help you if you're any good. Ever wonder how the Buffer guys keep making the
frontpage despite basically rehashing the same article over and over?

------
gee_totes
How about: Reddit? Lobsters? Designer News? Doing a Meetup Talk?
Blog.yourapp.subdomain with an innovative way to use your tool? Emailing or
twittering people in the design world with an invite?

------
samstokes
Without knowing the context, it sounds like you didn't get banned for the
content of the posting, but for asking your existing users to come and upvote
you en masse. That's generally considered to undesirably skew the voting, and
will get detected and flagged.

Maybe if you just re-posted without the appeal to your fans, you'd see how
well your product and pitch resonate with the HN community.

~~~
twanschik
We posted merely 2 weeks ago. So, many HN users could down-vote it because of
that. What do you think?

~~~
6thSigma
You can't downvote links on HN. You only have to worry about not receiving
upvotes.

~~~
twanschik
Sorry, I meant getting flagged.

~~~
6thSigma
People flag things with no rhyme or reason I've found. I wouldn't worry about
that.

I'd be more worried about getting the domain banned from HN in regards to
reposting it. But that probably won't happen unless you do it a lot.

------
Peroni
If your account has been flagged for potentially being part of a voting ring
then I'd suggest emailing the admins. Otherwise your future posts will all die
a quick death.

------
1123581321
I just tried your app. Accuracy seems poor -- almost like a mini-game rather
than a useful tool. The concept is very clever, though.

~~~
wkornewald
So, zooming doesn't solve your accuracy problem? Did you use a graphics tablet
or an iPad?

~~~
1123581321
I used the desktop. I don't think I should want to zoom to draw an element
because I would just have to move my fingers further.

